# My family dinner



## Marina Lynn (Mar 16, 2017)

My family dinner


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is so cute. They are beautiful.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a great pic!


----------



## kittykatie (Mar 16, 2017)

That is so so cute! love it x


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

How did you get them to do the exact same thing at the same time? 

I like to take group shots of my 8 cats and mealtime is the perfect time to get them in a bunch - but they're still all over the place.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Marina Lynn said:


> You can try to train them.


They're the ones in charge of training around here.

Did you train your cats?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That is so cute! It doesn't even look real! Are they all the same breed? My white kittens all turned black.  But not black black. One is Siamese, the other a Siamese mix probably.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

omg, absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Such cute fluffiness.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That has to be one of the best kitty pics ever!! What an adorable lineup of fluffballs!


----------

